# Where to get a private pelivic scan and Saline-Infusion Sonogram in Aberdeen



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Just wondered if anyone knew where I could get a Where to get a private pelivic scan and Saline-Infusion Sonogram in Aberdeen? I urgently need to get these for my forthcoming treatment.

Many thanks in advance for all help.


----------

